# How to get a job without work experience?



## pippo486 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, I am a graduate student majored in Interior design. 

Is there a chances to get a job without industry experience in interior design field?

I am thinking to work as a designer, drafter, 3D visualiser or any other work position in design field but it seems there are no chances for a person without a work experience.

I contacted about 50 companies for volutary works but there was only 1 company asked me a portfolio but hvn't got any replies yet 

I am working as a freelancer documenation assistant for a kiosk in a Westfield shopping centre.

Though, I am hired by the owner of the shop not in a design company or designer 

Will this count as a work experience? I am doing some signage design for them too ...

Could someone give me suggestions to getting in this industry or work experience???

Is there like a certain period of hiring entry level designers? Also, what types of company could I apply? I tried architural companies and interior fit-out companies, is there other options?

It's really frustrating of doing nothing since I graduated


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sadly that does not depend on your expertise, it depends on your visa and your commitment.

If you have a temporary visa, or if you have no working experience within Australia, sadly you will have to let go of your professional field just to get ANY kind of work. Once you have worked in Australia it will be easier to break into specific markets, and a permanent residence would enforce that.

I'm a uni graduated historian, I speak five languages, and don't think for a second I would be considered within my fields with no work experience here and a temporary visa. It's not just about any work experience, it's about work experience within Australia. 

I am applying for jobs at supermarkets and cleaning companies and am hardly ever invited anywhere except for at callcentres. If you are new to this country you will *probably* have to start at the bottom no matter how good your degree is, unless you have a much wanted profession (medical degrees would help I imagine).


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

I am experiencing the same thing. I got a bit of experience but with a student visa it means NO. One recruitment agency ended my interview with the first question asking whether which visa I am on. She said come back again once I am a PR. After that day, I never apply for any other office jobs.


----------



## Sarah2 (May 25, 2011)

Have you guys considered an unpaid internship? There are companies out there that organise it for you. Yes, there is a fee for it but they take international students and it's a good way to get that experience needed to get your foot in the door. I did a marketing internship on a student visa and worked out well... Just a suggestion!


----------



## scarlettku (Feb 15, 2012)

agree, companies here only see what australian experience you have, no matter how many years you've worked before


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with internship. They helped me getting a few interviews but in the end it comes to a student visa even though the interview went so well


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you are permanent resident or citizen of Australia - you can join one of graduate programs.

If not - things will be more difficult. You need to find a way to become permanent resident or citizen first and then work below your qualification for some time before you can actually start working in your true occupation.


----------



## phobias (May 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been granted a skilled migration (subclass 476) visa on 3rd of April and planning to be in Sydney by the 17th of June.

I have been applying to jobs that are related to my graduation(Electrical Engineering) on internet, but no companies turned back for a review yet.

It's not a big deal for me to work for a permanent jobs like at supermarkets and cleaning companies, but I want be sure as much as possible about the possibility of getting a job of my interest in following 6 or 8 months.

*What should I do to increase that possibility?
*I have 18 months after my first entry to Australia. It's a matter of budget, but, should I join any type of courses? Does your education in Australia help you to find a job?
*If you have a friend or acquaintance working at an engineering job, what advises he/she would give me? 

P.S.: thanks to Nelly87 for that really helpful reply


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Hi!
Even, I am experiencing the same thing. 
I know it is difficult as companies here only want Australian work experience.
But, I suggest to start as an intern with any company that allows you to join with a student visa, this will add to the "so very required Australian work experience" at the same time look for parallel opportunities.


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Hope that helps, somewhat.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## GOGY CRO (May 10, 2012)

*moving to australia from croatia a starting a new life*

Hi there,
I need some help. At the moment Im living with my family in Croatia, married with two little girls. Because of the hole situation in Europe I am considering moving with my family to Australia. I am an australian citizen as I was born there and lived there for 13 years, so its not going to be a problem to get my husband a visa and as for the kids well they are automaticly australian citizens. My main question is has anyone been in the same situation or knows of anyone. I have family in Melbourne so for the beginning they would give me a place to stay. I work at a bank here in Croatia so have 7 years of banking experience. My husband is a Croatian teacher but also worked for 5 years as a car dealer. Would it be hard for us to find a job down under, and anyones opinion on the situation is more then welcome.


----------

